# Porter cable Omnijig vs. leigh jig



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm going to be buying a 24" dovetail jig and was wondering what you guys thought... if I were to buy a leigh jig I would have to order it in, where as you can buy a 24" porter cable omnijig at house of tools and not have to deal with shipping and so on. But what I was wondering was what you guys thought was the best make and experiences you have had with either of the brands, Thanks.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

I've used a Leigh for many years. I haven't used a PC since they changed to this new concept. The Leigh does a very good job, of course they look like machine made dovetails which is not always what you want. But you can vary the spacing pretty much anyway you want it, bigger and smaller next to each other too. The only negative about the Leigh is that it does require some set up time. I wouldnt say you can just go out and cut a drawer's dovetails in 10 minutes. Once you cut the first drawers dovetails, then the second is less than 10 minutes, but that first might take 45 minutes or longer to get it all set just right. And it IS very dependent on making all the stock the same thickness. (in the case of drawers, all sides have to be the same, all fronts have to be the same, (but may be different from sides, etc) You have to read the Leigh manual about 4 times and do some practice cuts etc, that help you get it under control. This is for half blind dovetails, which is mostly what I have used it for. These are harder than thru dovetails. 
best
paul


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I've used neither, but have own two different DT Jigs (sears and PC). Just thought I'd chime in on Pauls comments..... I think the setup comments he makes, time spent, re-reading manual, etc, applies to every DT Jig out there - I base this on my two, plus a third that a friend has (Sears Proffesional, which btw, I think is junk).


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

I own the leigh super jig 12". Paul K. pretty much summed it up. Once mastered, it is quite nice, but there is a considerable learning time period as well as set up for each use. Plenty adjustable, multiple joints; box, 1/2 blind, thru dts, sliding dt, the bits are included also, I thought the price was a fair deal. I use 2 routers 1-pins, 1-tails.
________
WENDIE 99


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with posters re: studying manual, working with "scrap" for tests and spending time to familiarize yourself w/the DT machine. The Leigh is very good, the new PC Omnijig is also. Most of the others are difficult to adjust and fine tune. Be aware that if you want to do 1/4" DT, you need to spend quite a bit more for the template kit on either. I have the Leigh and am very happy with it:thumbsup:


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

I purchased the Leigh jig several years ago, my decision was based on the fact, at least at that time, that to make different DTs halfblind, thru, etc. you had to purchase different templates for the Omnijig, with the Leigh, it had all you needed with it. some of this may have changed with the OMJ since.
I am happy with the Leigh, the manuals are very clear, though it does take some practice each time I use it, I don't make DTs that often, so I tend to forget and have to be retrained, but it doesn't take so long now.
I did once try the Woodrat, I had too many problems with it, it is a good machine tho, it was just me.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the older model 24" omnijig. 7216 is its model number. It comes with a half blind and the variable space through dove tail templates. It is bullet proof. Seriously solid. With the new model out there are deals out there on the older models. Watch amazon. 

Do you need 24"? The older 16" has had great deals on it as well but I believe it only comes with only one template - the half blind. 5116 is its model number.


----------

